# Things you may enjoy.



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

So between my sister and a friend they send me some very interesting pictures and I thought you guys may get a kick out of them too!


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

I love this!!! :slapfloor: I especially love the llama! :laugh: Thanks for sharing! :ROFL:


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

:ROFL:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thought you guys may like it. Oh at first I thought the Llama picture was of my Llama. My phone does not show images well so I had to send it to my email to see it wasn't Loyal! I have a picture I sent her one day of Loyal laying down with the sheep standing all around him with only his head showing.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Those are great! Thanks for sharing


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HAHA!!!! Too funny! Thanks for posting them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love it.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

HA-HA-HA!!!! :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Here is my first morning picture thanks to my sister. . . Poor Cat :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

:ROFL: These are great!

Here are a few of my favorites... :wink:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Goat Song! Oh my I love them!!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

These are SO FUNNY!!!!! :ROFL: Those eagle ones are awesome!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOVE those Goat Song!! HAHA!!!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

:ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: 
Love them all!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

ok so here we start off the day with a police chase. . . it's not what you think either! :laugh: :slapfloor: :ROFL:






Also apparently the new transformers are out and some true horse power has been spotted! What a way to start the day off. . . Right!?!

Funny thing is the new transformer looks just like my cat Kitty!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

:slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: I LOVED that video on the police chase! Totally not expecting that!! :ROFL:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

^^ditto :laugh: :ROFL:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: These are great.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed it! Oh this is one a police friend sent me awhile back but you guys may find it funny. I know some people don't like guns and if this offends anyone I am sorry and we can remove the link.






On a side note has anyone seen Mean Kitty before? I love it! Plus he has his own videos too!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

:ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: I love the cop one! lol


----------



## Goat Hollow (Apr 1, 2012)

:ROFL: The cop video was hilarious!! Love it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :ROFL:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Can't help myself. My sis had to send this to me while sitting at the same table tonight having dinner together. What has the whole come too! :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

These are all thanks to my sister today!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

the loaf cat. :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: These are GREAT!!! tell your sister I said THANK YOU!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Your welcome and will do. She made one on her phone (some app she has, I don't have a smart phone so I don't know which one) with my llama. Also one of my cats (pickle)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is cool!!! and funny!


----------

